# Problems buying from UK mma suppliers



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi there guys new to the scene.

I have been trying to purchase some gloves and groin guard, simple enough you might think.

Made my purchase online from a site that looked good and seemed good.

Only to find that the products that i wanted were not actually in stock and that they were not expected to be available.

I complained and demanded a refund and the money was paid through paypal using my credit card.

So the guy does a transfer for the amount, but he didnt do a refund so i actually got stuck with pay pal charges of Â£1.50!

To make matters worse i then decide to buy gloves from another site and the same thing happens, they wont have them until Monday and they will be dispatch them then!

How unproffesional to sell somethign you do not have in stock and take the money for it no less.

I'm really angered by the whole thing and am frustrated as it means i can't go to trainging this Monday!

I hope all UK mma suppliers are shoddy as this!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats not good, we do get it wrong sometimes but i try to give as good a customer service as i can.

We have 2 sites protein factory and mma factory they are both having a huge overhaul so at the moment my level of customer service may have dipped slighly or there could be a few items on the site that we dont have at the moment (this will all change with the new site)

Out of curiosity where did you buy from and what where you buying?


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

mmaclothing.tv

and mmaavenue

What it boils down to is the lack of updated information.

i just want to be kept in the know.

with mmaclothing.tv the guy has been in touch and subsequently refunded my money, but like i said he has done a transfer via paypal which has stuck me with an unecessary charge.

Why should i have to put up with this?

I understand his position that he was messed around by his wholesaler but you can't advertise something which you don't have to sell!

I've been trying to get hold of hayabusa mma gloves, shockdoctor groin guard and harbinger 320 mma gloves


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

This is the third or fourth post ive read mentioning mma avenue now, dosent sound good.

In terms of what you have ordered i am one of the largest stockists in the uk for hayabusa gear, our website (currently being updated) is MMA FACTORY, HAYABUSA MMA, SILVER STAR T SHIRTS, HAYABUSA FIGHTWEAR, HAYABUSA CLOTHING, SILVER STAR CLOTHING, TAPOUT,

uk mma members get 10% off in the hayabusa section here http://www.mma-factory.net/www.mma-factory.net/info.php?p=20 Username is ukmma password is forums

*please note, this site is only live for the next 21 days before it is replaced with our new and improved mma site*


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

oh wow dude thats awesome!

i'm gonna order the gloves now!

if i purchase now can you tell me when u will post them to me?

can you recommend what kind of handwraps to use, do you have any in store?


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

i'm trying to place my order but i fill in all the details when i try and checkout and just keeps going back to them main shopping screen.

does not let me go on to make a payment.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi mate, very strange, i'll look into that today, ive got your email though (im assuming its from you) and sent you a paypal invoice

Many thanks

Marc


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

Have to say so far your service is about 100 times better that what i've had anywhere else.

will recommend you for gear at both the clubs i train at!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you kindly


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

ok just to add to this thread.

mmaclothing.tv has just fulfilled half of my order and thrown in a free t shirt.

He has tried to reply to me as fast as possible and kept me in constant update.

He has refunded my via paypal the only problem is that he transfered money to me so i got hit by a Â£1.50 paypal charge.

I do have some sympathy with the guy, but i still stand by you should only sell what you have, and also make sure when refunding your customer gets all the money back.


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

Can you also give me some advice on the protein supplments.

Looking for something to aid my weight loss and also help me in general with protein intake to keep the muscle with healthy diet and gym work of course.

i have tried maximuscle in the past, but am open to try different things.

thanks

Amit.....again


----------



## like2fight.com (Jan 21, 2010)

I've seen recently online that MMA Clothing, Gloves, Shorts, Rash Guards and T-Shirts from MMAClothing.TV is for sale, this might be a reason for problems?


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

to give this seller his due i did get a refund and also was kept updated in my order.


----------

